

The eyeballing game - izaidi
http://woodgears.ca/eyeball/index.html

======
biohacker42
Good Day Gentlemen!

I wish to lodge a complaint with regards to this world wide web page turning
into trivial entertainment the likes of which can be found on the
games.reddit.com as the youth call it.

This shall inevitably attract an unsavory crowd and lead us down the road to
ruin.

Kind Regards,

Some old guy

------
walterk
Trivial. Pointless. Get back to work.

(3.07)

------
mojombo
3.77. But in my defense I'm a little bit hung over. :/

I like this test though. Speaking of booze, it would be interesting to see a
graph of people's test score vs BAC. Sounds like a fun drinking game!

~~~
acgourley
What would be awesome is a game you can accurately correlate to your BAC. I'd
buy that on any mobile platform - even if I had to train it with a
breathalyzer or BAC strips.

------
jm3
I'll see your geometry games, and I'll raise you <http://moourl.com/ColorIQ>

------
fbailey
make it a facebook app - no joke - just add the friend score

------
zzzmarcus
Perfect...ly average:

[http://marcusvorwaller.com/look/The_eyeballing_game-20081016...](http://marcusvorwaller.com/look/The_eyeballing_game-20081016-132229.jpg)

~~~
pygy
Rather perfectly modal ...

</nitpick>

------
mhb
When that gets boring, they can add a reward for speed.

